

F5less (web) development - let ctrl-s do more for you in an agnostic way - sky87
http://sky87.github.com/f5less/

======
ooobo
What are the differences, advantages or disadvantages compared to livereload
(guard-livereload)? I don't have a full grip on how that works to compare.
It's certainly a much better way to work, f5-less

~~~
sky87
f5less is cross-platform (being based on java7 fs watching feature) and cross-
browser (because it uses websockets for reloading stuff). I Haven't checked
livereload in a while so i don't know exactly how far they have come with the
windows support, but last time i checked it wasn't quite there yet. That being
said livereload probably offers more features on the live reloading side.

The strength of f5less lies, IMHO, on being essentially a command line tool:
you can do anything you want when a fs notification is triggered, and in
addition you can reload web content using websockets.

Another strength is that the client reloading is very flexible and extensible,
being javascript you can just change the f5less.js file to do whatever you
want when a file with a certain filename is changed. I just encoded the basic
and probably most common behaviours.

If you want f5less is something like watchr + guard-livereload, only command
line and easily extensible.

------
vhf
Great project and idea, congrats !

It seems as useful as easy to deploy. I'll give it a try.

~~~
sky87
Thanks, I hope you will find it useful!

------
jrajav
I pressed Cmd-S instead of Cmd-D...

